# Tijuana anyone?



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum.

I was searching for anyone who lives in or near Tijuana? I was thinking of traveling there sometime in the near future and am looking for some advice before I go.

Cheers


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Tijuana*

Tijuana is a big City of over 3 Million people now.

What specifically are you interested in?


----------



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, I'm planning on traveling there for just a little while and was wondering if anyone would be able to be my guide per se. I would be willing to accommodate them fiscally as well. I would be coming in from san diego. I just wouldn't feel comfortable there alone.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm curious...as someone who has lived in TJ for a year, why would you select Tijuana as a destination when there are so many nicer places to visit in Baja??


----------



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not going there for a vacation. I'd just be there for a day at most. I want to go there for a specific interest.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lailo said:


> I'm not going there for a vacation. I'd just be there for a day at most. I want to go there for a specific interest.


You are being pretty vague so it is hard to understand exactly what you are looking for. If you are just going to go to one place like a doctor's appointment, the best plan might be to drive or take the trolley to San Ysidro. Then walk across the border. Immediately after you come out of the white comb-like gates that let you into Mexico, you will be accosted by about 20 cab drivers. Hire one of them to take you where you need to go. They all speak a little English if that is an issue. You could find one whose English is good enough for you. There are lots of them to choose from.

Take your passport. It will make returning easier.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just find a taxi driver who speaks fairly good English and negotiate a price but don't pay until he drops you off at the end of the day otherwise you might get ripped off.


----------



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I had considered recruiting a cabby as an option but I had heard horror stories of cab drivers dropping people off and then calling the police to come to that location and basically force you to pay a bribe. The crime is what I am concerned about here, especially going alone. And yes I am going specifically to tijuana for medical reasons.

The reason for this post is I thought I would find someone who is familiar with the area and be able to help me out beforehand online. My best case scenario would be to meet someone online and to strike up a deal where we could meet.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> Just find a taxi driver who speaks fairly good English and negotiate a price but don't pay until he drops you off at the end of the day otherwise you might get ripped off.


That is excellent advice. Never get in a cab until there is an agreed upon price. I have regretted not doing that once or twice.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I lived in TJ for a year and I am a single age 60+ female who used taxis early in the a.m. and late at night and never had a problem. When you cross the border and enter into TJ you will see a group of taxis who are always wating for customers. Many people use those taxis without any problems. Just use common sense. Don't do like many Americans and wear expensive looking clothes and/or jewelry or appear to be wealthy and you'll be fine. Have your money in SMALL BILLS ($1 bills for the taxis) that way you don't have to worry about being short changed with your money. The only people I've heard that had any problems are those who were drinking and making a scene or being obnoxious.


----------



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice

Another reason I was concerned is because I am fairly young, 23. I look much younger, though. That's why I figured it might be better to have someone to meet up with.


----------



## GimpLostAndLovinIt (Jan 15, 2013)

Honestly, I am kind of in the same situation... I am 27 and look a lot younger, or so people say... I will also be in TJ shortly for medical issues... but... I am also going to be moving there... and my concerns have to do more with getting charged ****** tax for my rental unit, or being misunderstood in Spanish and becoming the butt of a joke..... as opposed to my personal safety.... 

I have lived in a variety of areas in the US, traveled alone to various countries, and right now live in LA... and have interacted with all kinds of people in areas of town that are not entirely desirable at all times of day and night... and I've never had a problem. I live in a Hispanic neighborhood now, in an area of LA that's not bad, but has a higher crime rate than its surrounding areas... and I'm still breathing. I've even made friends with several tough looking crowds, and they have my back now. Not a big deal. Maybe it's the energy I put out into the universe, but YMMV. 

OK, I confess... the one time I COULD have had a problem, I was keeping totally to myself in broad daylight on public transportation and two girls approached ME just looking for a fight, then they got upset that I wouldn't engage them... so no issue. 

Anyway, my point is... use common sense, get a cabby you like, talk to people if you need to, be polite and interested... and the things you are referencing will ONLY be a problem if you make them one, or get hung up on them. Do not approach this situation based upon fear, or what you might have read in some newspaper...


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

There are plenty of young Americans already in TJ; most of them do not move farther south as that is a much older crowd and there is not much to do (esp. at night) so most stay in TJ esp. if you cross the border often. I am much older (age 60) and live in Rosarito but if I get the chance I would definitely move back to TJ where there are more single active people and much more to do.


----------



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone

My offer still stands though if anyone is interested.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

It's going to be difficult to find someone in TJ to drive you around as many Americans living in TJ either have a job (in the U.S.) or don't have a car/transportation. And you didn't mention how much you are willing to pay?? Tijuana is not a city that is easy to get around as many streets/addresses are not marked so a good taxi driver will be more experienced in manuevering around the area. Most expats living in TJ don't drive around TJ except in their neighborhood and if they do drive a distance it is usually to get to the beach rather than staying in TJ. You can send me a PM with more specific info and I can tell you areas of TJ that are safe but I don't know the area well enough to be driving around.


----------



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't want to discuss payments on here publicly as it doesn't seem professional. But I would be willing to pay generously. And they wouldn't need a vehicle themselves. I would just need their company. I'd be going on a short scavenger hunt for something in particular.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

lailo said:


> I don't want to discuss payments on here publicly as it doesn't seem professional. But I would be willing to pay generously. And they wouldn't need a vehicle themselves. I would just need their company. I'd be going on a short scavenger hunt for something in particular.


Can we assume that this "something" is legal in MX, the US and CA?


----------



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, it is legal in MX


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lailo said:


> I don't want to discuss payments on here publicly as it doesn't seem professional. But I would be willing to pay generously. And they wouldn't need a vehicle themselves. I would just need their company. I'd be going on a short scavenger hunt for something in particular.


This thread is starting to smell fishy to me. Awhile ago you said you were going for medical reasons, now you are going on a "scavenger hunt". Wanting some stranger to drive around with you is unusual for any reason. Can you give me one reason why I should not just kill this whole thread.

Moderator


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> This thread is starting to smell fishy to me. Awhile ago you said you were going for medical reasons, now you are going on a "scavenger hunt". Wanting some stranger to drive around with you is unusual for any reason. Can you give me one reason why I should not just kill this whole thread.
> 
> Moderator


Entertainment value?opcorn:


----------



## lailo (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes I guess it does sound a little fishy lol. If you must kill it you can. I don't see anything really wrong here though. Nothing illegal about it  If you want specifics on my motives you can PM me


----------

